

Breaking Vanish: A Story of Security Research in Action - mbrubeck
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/felten/breaking-vanish-story-security-research-action

======
swolchok
Previous HN coverage of Vanish:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815026> (Schneier on Security post)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=762631> (BBC article on Vanish)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717736> (physorg article)

